
Ask HN: Why does my keyboard always get dirty around the letter T? - holistio
I&#x27;ve been noticing this for years: I&#x27;ve had various laptops, and with each of them dirt accumulates around the sides of the letter T, or mostly around the RTY-FGH letter group.<p>Is there an explanation for this? Have you experienced something similar?
======
bencummins
Is it because it’s the keys your forefingers touch - and they are what you use
when eating food with your hands?

------
SubiculumCode
Just had a look at my keyboard and yup

